# Poet Nectar - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/1/18)

We have just received another shipment of the award winning Poet Nectar. If you are looking for something different well then this line might just be for you. Only R245 for 60ml of pure gourmet goodness.





Sweet Honey Cream
Satisfy your dessert cravings with this multi-layered blend of sweet honey, creamy custard, and a touch of graham to round out the flavor.




Sweet Black Tea 
Blends a unique mix of sweetened black tea with a variety of mixed fruit notes, to create a soothing, refreshing fruit and tea e-juice blend.



Grandma's Lemon Cake
Sweet, rich, and moist cake with lemon notes that are balanced to perfection as not to overpower your taste buds.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=poet


----------

